# Adult coat texture



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Now that we have visited a few havanese breeders, I have been suprised by the variety of different textures the adult dogs have had--silky, coarse, fluffy, some very thick, some very thin.
I was just curious, is there an ideal adult coat? Is there a way to tell what kind of coat a puppy with grow up to have?
Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not experienced enough with the breed to know what the ideal is or how the adult coat equates to the puppy coat, but I've noticed that even puppies in the same litter have different coats. I ran into my pup's brother at puppy kindergarten last week, and my pup's coat is thicker and fluffier, and his brother's is smoother. I don't know if either is better or if they're just different, and I have no idea if their adult coats will be different.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and his brothers/littermates all have different coats.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, If you are not showing-- I believe it is totally preference. You should check out the link titled "two different breeds" (read it at your own risk --it's a 100 or more pages) it goes a lot into the differences in coat and argues which is more desirable. 

My two dogs have very different coats - Jasper's is finer and curlier and much more prone to matting--- Cash's is thicker and silkier although still wavy and it is much easier to take care of (although he is only 8 months.) I knew I was going to keep them mostly in puppy cuts- so I looked for dogs with wave to them so they would still look shaggy in a puppy cut.

I have never met a Havanese that wasn't adorable so any healthy pup you pick will be perfect.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*There's definitely a difference..*

isn't it weird? That's why it's so important you prescreen the breeders and then meet the pups and play with them [personality] and feel them [coat] also check out parents health, weight and temperment, etc.

Winston's own siblings were silkier, he is fluffy, like a big cotton ball. His mom is silkier and dad is fluffier. I kept wanting to pet him, that was my preference. And I just LOVE petting him.

Trish


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Kim:

You are right, there is a lot of variation in adult coats in the breed. Some types are easier to take care of than others, so if you are looking for a coat that will be on the easier side to maintain, I'd look for a flatter, silkier type of coat. The puffy, dense, cottony kind of coat (like Lincoln's) is very challenging to take care of. But, as far as huggability goes, it is awesome! :biggrin1: 

Jane


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, I have noticed all the variation, too, in coats. Biscuit is almost 10 months old, and has a silky coat, and it is really pretty easy to care for. I love it long, but our dog-sitter prefers it shorter so he has a puppy cut. He looks good either way, fortunately. I'll grow it out in winter-time.


----------

